# Anthro Con Pictures?



## Neek0 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well I know anthro con is going on now, and iv been explaining it to my mom and showing her videos on youtube in an attempt to get her to let me go next year. What Id like though is some pictures to show her more about a con. I know things like artists alley cant be photographed, but any pictures youd like to share id love to be able to show dear 'ol mum =p


pictures will never be used in any publication type thing, their just to show my mum that AC isnt some weird stoner rock concert, since that CSI thing she thinks i want to go to something like woodstock >.< 

Please help me prove her wrong

~send pictures to me here, FA or email me lifecankillu@aim.com~


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

Here you go, more Anthrocon pictures than you know what to do with.
http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=anthrocon+pictures


----------



## Neek0 (Jul 7, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Here you go, more Anthrocon pictures than you know what to do with.
> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=anthrocon+pictures



I did that and got tons of artwork, very few pictures that are actually from AC, or any other convention.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

Neek0 said:


> I did that and got tons of artwork, very few pictures that are actually from AC, or any other convention.



Click "Images" at the top. On the first page I see 10 pictures of the convention, most of them with fursuits too.


----------



## Shino (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh, that's easy.

Just go to FA proper, then browse for "Fursuit (Tame)". You'll get about a billion hits of people posting their new AC photos.


----------

